# Fresh scents?



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm really into fresh scents lately, I have few FOs with the mixture of different notes, but nothing basic like lemongrass etc.
I haven't had much luck with EOs in CP. I've only used few though. I was looking into trying peppermint, lemongrass and eucalyptus EOs?
How are your experiences with these EOs? Do they last in CP?
Any FO replicas you can recommend? I can only purchase BB and NG scents here in Australia

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 29, 2016)

I have used the Peppermint EO 2nd distillation from BB several times in CP, it stays nicely and really smells wonderful.  It's a little more expensive than the same thing from Mad Oils, if I ever order from MO, I will try theirs, if you do please report and let me know how it worked for you.  I have not tried lemongrass or eucalyptus.


----------



## lsg (Dec 29, 2016)

Try mixing 1 part peppermint EO with 2 parts coconut FO.  I think that makes a very fresh, winter-type blend.  Two parts spearmint to one part rosemary is also a good blend.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 29, 2016)

In my experience all the EOs you listed (lemongrass, peppermint & eucalyptus) stick pretty well in CP.  Spearmint & Eucalyptus is a really nice combo.  One of my soaping buddies recently gifted me a bar that used spearmint & patchouli . . . not a combo I would have put together but turns out I love it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 29, 2016)

My very basic go-to is 50:50 lavender / rosemary - which I think is pretty gender neutral, and pretty fresh.
Rosemary Mint ~  66:33 is even more fresh
I like to make minty forest for my salt soaps - it's something like 14% Fir, 9% rosemary, 27% eucalyptus, 18% peppermint and 32% spearmint, I find it wonderfully refreshing in the shower.
I recently tried a mix of Lavender 18%, Eucalyptus 18%, grapefruit 18%, rosemary 13% and peppermint 4% in an avocado & french green clay soap that stuck well and is also quite nice.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you all for suggestions and mixing combos!
I will be ordering some today. 

It's been really hot here for the past few days, I wish I had a go at these EOs earlier. They would make showers even more refreshing in this hot weather.


----------



## Susie (Dec 29, 2016)

Lemongrass, wintergreen, spearmint, peppermint, eucalyptus, tea tree oil, nutmeg, cinnamon bark, clove bud all last beautifully in CP.  I am sure I am forgetting others, so I will edit this tomorrow morning.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 30, 2016)

You can't go wrong with peppermint/spearmint, eucalyptus, lavender, and rosemary.   You can get some very classic, classy, clean blends among them. 

I rarely use my lemongrass, because I choose true citruses over it every time, even though I know they're tricky to stick.   Maybe I've over-applied the lemongrass; it might be a case of a little dab will do ya.


----------



## karenbeth (Dec 30, 2016)

Aussie classic blend of lemon myrtle. tea tree, and eucalyptus EO is a great seller for me. Lem myrtle is expensive but the other two are cheap for us so it evens out


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 30, 2016)

A combo of lavender and lemon verbena is very nice, and has been a popular one among my customers. Like patchouli, lavender is a good blender with many scents.


----------



## christost7 (Dec 30, 2016)

3 spearmint, 2 sweet orange, 1 patchouli.
Or 2 spearmint, 2 mandarin, 1 cedarwood.
My favorite fresh eo blends at the moment.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Dec 30, 2016)

If you want to try some FOs from BB, I suggest Bonsai, Kentish Rain, and Bamboo Mint for a fresh type scent.  All 3 survive CP very well.  Try to get a small sample to see if you like them.  I've also used their 10 fold orange EO and it does much better in CP than the regular strength EO.


----------



## TeresaT (Dec 30, 2016)

I just did a batch of grapefruit rosemary for a friend of mine.  It is a fresh clean scent and we both loved it.  I also love the citrus mint blend that I've made.  I'm still at work (slow day) and I'll post the exact recipes for both when I get home.    I'm a big grapefruit fan, so that alone is a wonderful fresh clean scent.  It also lasts pretty well in CP soap.  I've got grapefruit EO soap I made 6 or 7 months ago and the fragrance is still evident without having to wet the bar and lather it up.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions!
I've made an order but I will have to make another one by the looks of it hehe.
I bought 4 only to test out, but will definitely go back for more.
BB supplier comes back online soon so will try few of BB suggestions as well. I need to pick up some FOs I use regularly .

I was looking at Lemon myrtle yesterday but did't purchase any. :cry:
It's reasonably priced at AWO. 
I know it probably sticks in soaps well, I was at Robyn's house (from Robyn's soaphouse) while she was still selling supplies from home and her whole house smells like lemon myrtle.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 31, 2016)

Natural Candle Suppy (now called Eroma) here in oz has a FO called rosemary and mint that is very nice and refreshing in CP soap that I have just used. 

I'm sure an EO mix of the same would be lovely.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 31, 2016)

I adore BB Ginger Patchouli. Folks that hate patch actually like this one. It's a spicy fresh scent.

BB's OrangeX10 EO actually sticks really well in CP too.

BB's Moroccan Mint is very refreshing, sticks like glue and has no acceleration or discoloration. It's just a little toned down from a regular mint. I think they mention it has tea scents in there too.


----------



## karenbeth (Jan 3, 2017)

fuzz-juzz have you checked out escentials of australia. They do get some bad press but I've never had a problem in 5 years. Their prices are great.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks all!

Oh I totally forgot about them,... they do indded sell EOs. Oh well, next time. I made an order through AWO for these few EOs.
I love Escenitals, I purchase most of my oils from them, they are super cheap.  
I also never had issues.


----------

